# China (Aussprache, regional)



## Schmizzkazz

Gleich vorweg: Es geht mir jetzt nicht darum, wie die Chinesen ihr Land ausprechen.

Sachlich geht es mir nur darum, wie ihr die Buchstabenkombination CH vor Vokalen aussprecht.

Vor a  und o und u ist es klar: Als K.

Siehe Chaos, Chor, und Chur.

Wie aber ist es vor e und i?

Hier im Süden sagt man *Kina* und *Kemie*.

Nordlichter machen sich gerne darüber lustig und behaupten, das sei "nur" Dialekt   und also falsch.

Ich dagegen meine, es ist eine regionale Variante des Hochdeutschen, und jedenfalls nicht falsch.


----------



## Derselbe

Also in der Tagesschau wird es als 'ch' wie in 'Küche' ausgesprochen. In Süddeutschland wird es wie K gesprochen. Ähnliche Phänomene gibt es bei Zahlen (vierzich gg. vierzik). Es gibt für viele Laute regionale Unterschiede. In Norddeutschland spricht man eher ein gutturales R, in Süddeutschland wid oft ein alveolares R (Zungen-R) gesprochen. 

Was das nun mit falsch oder richtig zu tun haben soll, leuchtet mir nicht ein. Deutsch wird eben in unterschiedlichen Regionen unterschiedlich ausgesprochen. So what?


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Derselbe said:


> Was das nun mit falsch oder richtig zu tun haben soll, leuchtet mir nicht ein.


 
Dann ist es ja gut.

Hast du noch nie erlebt, wie Nordlichter sich über die süddeutsche Variante des Deutschen lustig gemacht haben?


----------



## Derselbe

Schmizzkazz said:


> Hast du noch nie erlebt, wie Nordlichter sich über die süddeutsche Variante des Deutschen lustig gemacht haben?



Das kommt darauf an, was man mit 'lustig' meint. Lustig finde ich auch viel, auch den Akzent meiner Heimat. Aber auf eine interessiert lustige Art; nicht auf eine verspottende Art und Weise.
Lustig hat sich noch nie jemand über mein Deutsch gemacht  Und das einzige, worauf ich achte, ist, in Hamburg nicht 'Grüß Gott' zu sagen.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Derselbe said:


> Das kommt darauf an, was man mit 'lustig' meint.


 
Da gibt es alle Abstufungen.

Vom mildem Spott bis zu dem völlig ernst gemeinten Vorwurf, man könne kein Deutsch.



> Lustig finde ich auch viel, auch den Akzent meiner Heimat.


 
Aus welcher Region kommst du denn?


----------



## berndf

Ich nehme an, die Aussprache von _Chemie_ und _China_ mit _ich_-Laut ist neueren Datums, wahrscheinlich von Norddeutschen Dialekten ausgehend. Grimm erwähnt diese Variante noch gar nicht, sondern nur die Aussprache wie "k" bei griechischstämmigen Wörtern (z.B. _Chemie_) und wie "sch" bei fränzösischstämmigen Wörtern (z.B. _Charme_). In Bayern und Österreich wird die Aussprache von _Chemie_ und _China_ mit _k_-Laut als standardsprachlich richtig empfunden und ich sehe keinen Grund, sich dafür zu schämen. Die Schweizer haben wieder eine andere Aussprache, nämlich mit _ach_-Laut. Alle drei Ausprachevarianten sind für das Wort _Chemie_ auch im Duden aufgeführt.


----------



## Frank78

Liegt wohl daran, dass es im Griechischen auch mit ich-Laut gesprochen wird: "Chi-me-a". Oder trifft das auch auf andere griechische Lehnwörter zu?

http://de.forvo.com/word/χημεία/


----------



## Hutschi

Ich komme aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald (Itzgründischer Dialekt, ähnlich Oberfränkisch)  und lebe seit ca. 50 Jahren in Dresden.

Bei "China" und "Chemie" spreche ich es ähnlich wie in "ich" aus, manchmal "Schemie" - aber das hatte ich als umgangssprachlich betrachtet. Es gibt weitere Varianten (Beispiel: Schweiz).

Bei "König" habe ich es immer als "k" ausgesprochen. Die Standardaussprache betrachtet das aber als falsch, es muss "ch" gesprochen werden, im Plural (oder wenn ein Selbstlaut folgt: dem Könige") dagegen mit "g". Hier kommt wahrscheinlich eine Art "Überkompensation" bei mir zum Tragen.


PS: Ich habe mal erlebt, wie sich Mitschüler über mich lustig machten, weil ich immer nach jeder Frage "gel" sagte, nach dem dritten Schuljahr hatte ich es mir abgewöhnt. In Sachesen heißt das "nu wahr?" (nicht wahr). Es kommt also durchaus vor, dass das passiert. Schüler sind grausam ...


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> PS: Ich habe mal erlebt, wie sich Mitschüler über mich lustig machten, weil ich immer nach jeder Frage "gel" sagte, nach dem dritten Schuljahr hatte ich es mir abgewöhnt. In Sachesen heißt das "nu wahr?" (nicht wahr). Es kommt also durchaus vor, dass das passiert. Schüler sind grausam ...



Schüler sind aber auch dumm. Ich habe es einmal in meiner Schulzeit erlebt, dass eine Lehrerin zu einem Schüler sagte, er "solle sich nicht so vor der Klasse produzieren". Daraufhin wurde die Lehrering von der gesamten Klasse (mich ausgenommen ) für ihre vermeintliche Verwechslung von produzieren und provozieren ausgelacht.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass es im Griechischen auch mit ich-Laut gesprochen wird: "Chi-me-a". Oder trifft das auch auf andere griechische Lehnwörter zu?
> 
> http://de.forvo.com/word/χημεία/


Ja, neugriechischer Einfluss dürfte auch eine Rolle gespielt haben.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> PS: Ich habe mal erlebt, wie sich Mitschüler über mich lustig machten, weil ich immer nach jeder Frage "gel" sagte ....


 
Ich bin auch ein Gell-Sager. 

Und ein wenig weiter südlich heißt es in solchen Fällen: "Oder?"

Aber das wär mal ein Thema für einen anderen Thread ....


----------



## Savra

„Richtig“ ist die Aussprache mit sch, also Schemie und Schina. Wer behauptet das? Die Aussprache ist nicht so normiert wie die Schreibung, wenn man sich aber nach etwas richten kann, dann nach der _Deutsche Bühnenaussprache_ und den Rundfunkmedien, hierunter insbesondere der Tagesschau.

Das ist aber eine Richtlinie oder eine Normierung zum Zwecke der Normierung, so daß man nicht ernsthaft behaupten kann, ch oder k seien falsch. Nein, nein, sie klingen einfach nur grauenvoll, mehr nicht. 

Sieht man also die Deutsche Bühnenaussprache als standardsprachlich an, dann muß man es mit sch sprechen. Möchte man sich seiner Umgebung anpassen, dann ist man vielleicht mit ch und k gut beraten.


----------



## berndf

Savra said:


> Sieht man also die Deutsche Bühnenaussprache als standardsprachlich an, dann muß man es mit sch sprechen.


Ich kann mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, wo Du dies her hast. Siebs sieht eindeutig die Aussprache mit dem _ich_-Laut vor (click).

EDIT 8.7.2017: Der Link oben funktioniert nicht mehr. Siehe Seite 82 hier, 10. Auflage von 1912.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Savra said:


> Nein, nein, sie klingen einfach nur grauenvoll, mehr nicht.


 
Solch eine Aussage beruht immer nur auf Gewohnheit.

Du bist offensichtlich in einer Region aufgewachsen, in der "Schemie, Schina" usw. Standard war.

Das ist aber nun kein Grund, die Aussprache  der anderen Regionen als "grauenvoll" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## polnisches_blut

Hallo ,

ich hab' mit diesem Wort, "China", leider auch ein grosses Problem. Ich war sehr verlegen, wenn meine Freundin (aus Deutschland) uber mich gelacht hat, wenn ich einmal "China", nicht "Schina" gesagt habe... Ich mochte eine Frage stellen: welche Variante ist richtig? Welche Aussprache entspricht dem Hochdeutsch? 

Ich danke fur alle Antworten.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Alle drei Varianten sind gutes Hochdeutsch.

Standard ist *china* mit dem  ch wie in "Küche".

Das sage ich, obwohl ich selbst *kina* sage.

Und deine Freunde sollten nicht über dich lachen.

Einmal, weil man das sowieso nicht tut.

Und dann, weil du besser Deutsch kannst als sie selber.

Ich verstehe deine Freunde nicht ....


----------



## polnisches_blut

Schmizzkazz said:


> Und deine Freunde sollten nicht über dich lachen.
> 
> Einmal, weil man das sowieso nicht tut.
> 
> Und dann, weil du besser Deutsch kannst als sie selber.
> 
> Ich verstehe deine Freunde nicht ....



Das ist sehr, sehr nett von dir, Schmizzkazz...  Vielen Dank fur die Erklärung!


----------



## Derselbe

Savra said:


> „Richtig“ ist die Aussprache mit sch, also Schemie und Schina. Wer behauptet das? Die Aussprache ist nicht so normiert wie die Schreibung, wenn man sich aber nach etwas richten kann, dann nach der _Deutsche Bühnenaussprache_ und den Rundfunkmedien, hierunter insbesondere der Tagesschau.



Wo hast du diese Information her? Die Tagesschau spricht es mit 'ch' wie in 'ich' oder 'Küche'. Das ist auch die einzige Variante, die für wohl fast alle Deutschen annehmbar klingt und an der sich niemand so wirklich stört. 'Sch' klingt für einen Süddeutschen so wie 'Bundeschtag'.


----------



## Hutschi

Das Duden-Aussprachewörterbuch gibt als Standardaussprache (Standardlautung) (nicht Bühnenaussprache) an:

*'çi:na*

Das bedeutet: Es wird gesprochen wie in "ich".

Heute wird die Standardaussprache im Wesentlichen auch auf der Bühne (in den meisten Fällen) verwendet. (Duden-Aussprachewörterbuch, Vorwort)

Übrigens weist der Duden indirekt darauf hin, dass man Probleme bekommen kann, wenn man andere Aussprachen verwendet: "... Außerdem eröffnet die Standardaussprache denjenigen, die sie beherrschen, bessere Berufsaussichten". Ist das eine Form "sprachlicher Diskriminierung"?


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Übrigens weist der Duden indirekt darauf hin, dass man Probleme bekommen kann, wenn man andere Aussprachen verwendet: "... Außerdem eröffnet die Standardaussprache denjenigen, die sie beherrschen, bessere Berufsaussichten". Ist das eine Form "sprachlicher Diskriminierung"?




Das klingt für mich eher wie PR in eigener Sache: "Kaufen sie dieses Buch - es lohnt sich!".


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Übrigens weist der Duden indirekt darauf hin, dass man Probleme bekommen kann, wenn man andere Aussprachen verwendet ...


 
Nun, ich habe schon immer *kina* gesagt, und noch nie deswegen Probleme bekommen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das Duden-Aussprachewörterbuch gibt als Standardaussprache (Standardlautung) (*nicht Bühnenaussprache*) an:
> 
> *'çi:na*


Im Siebs steht es auch so. Der hatte allerdings noch kein IPA und den _ich_-Laut mit   _ćh_ wiedergegeben.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Schmizzkazz said:


> Nun, ich habe schon immer *kina* gesagt, und noch nie deswegen Probleme bekommen.



Aus reiner Neugier, sagst du auch "Kile" (Chile)?

Ich weiß, das Wort stammt aus einer anderen Sprache, doch für die deutsche Aussprache sollte das relativ uninteressant sein, kann sonst echt aufwändig werden, immer erst zu recherchieren, woher ein Wort kommt, ehe man es ausspricht.

Das gilt ja auch für andere Geschichten:

"Batteriehn" vs. "Bakterijen"
Kakteen vs. Krokusse


----------



## Hutschi

Hier ist bei uns die lokale Aussprache "Tschi:le". (mit langem i)


----------



## berndf

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Ich weiß, das Wort stammt aus einer anderen Sprache, doch für die deutsche Aussprache sollte das relativ uninteressant sein


Nein ist es nicht. Die Aussprache richtet sich in Grenzen tatsächlich nach der Ursprungssprache. Bei französischstämmigen Wörtern z.B. wird "ch" systematisch wie "sch" gesprochen. Bei spanischen Wörtern wird "ch" i.d.R. wie "tsch" oder wie "sch" gesprochen ausgesprochen. Im Fall von Chile habe ich neben [tʃi:lə] auch schon [ʃi:lə] und [çi:lə] gehört. Die Aussprache [ki:lə] ist mir aber noch nie begegnet, auch nicht in Österreich oder Bayern. Dafür sind sich die Sprecher der Originalaussprache wohl doch zu bewusst.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

berndf said:


> Nein ist es nicht. Die Aussprache richtet sich in Grenzen tatsächlich nach der Ursprungssprache.



Und genau diese Grenzen sind es, die hier zu "Problemen" führen, insbesondere wenn es sich mit unseren eigenen regionalen Sprachgewohnheiten vermischt. Das nächste Problem ist, dass wir bei Sprachen wie Alt-Griechisch und Lateinisch zu großen Teilen gar nicht mehr wissen, wie es tatsächlich ausgesprochen wurde, und ob es dort nicht auch regionale Abweichungen gab. Soweit ich weiß, ist der Streit zwischen "Käsar" und Zäsar" noch immer nicht beendet.

Aber letztlich spielt das keine große Rolle. Ich selbst spreche "China" mit einem "ch" wie in "ich" aus, störe mich aber absolut nicht an "Schina" oder "Kina". In 99,9% der Fälle erkennt man eh am Kontext, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist der Streit zwischen "Käsar" und Zäsar" noch immer nicht beendet.



Soviel ich weiß, war das "k" dadurch bedingt, dass ein "a" folgte - hieraus entstand "Kaiser" (bevor der Diphtong zu "ä" umgedeutet wurde). "ae" war ein Diphtong. Erst als es "ä" wurde, gab es einen Grund, "c" als  "ts" zu sprechen.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Hier ist bei uns die lokale Aussprache "Tschi:le". (mit langem i)


 
Das wäre mal ein interessantes eigenes Thema:

Die Aussprache ausländischer Eigennamen im Deutschen.

Mal richtet sie sich nach der jeweiligen Landessprache, mal nach der Schreibung im Deutschen.

Wir sagen also zum Beispiel "Pariss!"  und nicht ewa "Parih!".

Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Soviel ich weiß, war das "k" dadurch bedingt, dass ein "a" folgte - hieraus entstand "Kaiser" (bevor der Diphtong zu "ä" umgedeutet wurde). "ae" war ein Diphtong. Erst als es "ä" wurde, gab es einen Grund, "c" als  "ts" zu sprechen.


Im klassischen Latin wurde "c" immer [k] (in Altlatein auch [g] da der Buchstabe "G" erst im dritten Jahrhundert vor Christus eingeführt wurde, daher auch die gelegentliche Schreibung _Caius_ für _Gaius_). Die Aussprache von "C" als /ts/ vor hellen Vokalen war eine spätere Entwicklung; auf jeden Fall später als die Monophthongisierung von "ai", die auf das späte erste Jahrhundert vor Christus datiert wurde.





Cpt.Eureka said:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist der Streit zwischen  "Käsar" und Zäsar" noch immer nicht beendet.


Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob es da noch abweichende Meinungen gibt. Eine Diskussion gibt es meines Wissens nur noch darum, ob man auf klassische Aussprache "umlernen" sollte oder ob es nicht doch besser im Deutschen bei der auf das mittelalterliche Latein zurückgehenden Aussprache lateinischer Wörter bleiben sollte.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> ... Die Aussprache von "C" als /ts/ vor hellen Vokalen war eine spätere Entwicklung. ...


Die Umdeutung zu "ä" und diese Änderungen waren aber Voraussetzung für die Aussprache "tsäsar".


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Die Umdeutung zu "ä" und diese Änderungen waren aber Voraussetzung für die Aussprache "tsäsar".


Ja, das ist richtig. Nur, eine "Umdeutung" war es nicht, sondern ein echter Lautwandel. Zuerst von [aI] zu [æ:] und dann, im Vulgärlatein zu [e]. Von letzterem stammt auch z.B. auch die französische Schreibweise _César_ ab.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Schmizzkazz said:


> Wir sagen also zum Beispiel "Pariss!"  und nicht ewa "Parih!".



Aber das lange "i" haben wir übernommen, während wir den griechischen Helden mit langem "a" aussprechen. Zumindest kenne ich das so.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Ich habe nun noch eine weitere Frage dazu:

*china* ist wohl der bundesweite Standard
*kina* ist süddeutscher Standard

Was aber ist *schina*?
Welcher Standard ist das - falls es überhaupt ein Standard ist?


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Was aber ist *schina*?
> Welcher Standard ist das - falls es überhaupt ein Standard ist?


Überhaupt keiner. Dies ist das Resultat des weitgehenden Verlustes der [ʃ]-[ç]-Unterscheidung, der für viele mitteldeutschen Dialekte und Akzente typisch ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> *kina* ist süddeutscher Standard


[k i: na] ist kein Standard, sondern allenfalls süddeutsch verbreitet.

Die korrekte Aussprache lautet [ç i: na].

Mit jeder anderen Aussprache weicht man vom bundesdeutschen Standard ab.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> [k i: na] ist kein Standard


Doch, ist es.


Kajjo said:


> Mit jeder anderen Aussprache weicht man vom bundesdeutschen Standard ab.


Deutsch ist die Landessprache mehrerer Länder, nicht nur "Bundesdeutschlands" und es gibt halt kleine Unterschiede im Standard zwischen den deutschsprachigen Ländern.

Außerdem wird in Teilen Deutschlands [ki:na] ebenfalls als Standard akzeptiert. Ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund, dies nicht zu respektieren.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Außerdem wird in Teilen Deutschlands [ki:na] ebenfalls als Standard akzeptiert.


Das sehe ich nicht so. Es wird regional so ausgesprochen, jedoch nicht als Standard. 

Ich kann mir keinen Tagesschausprecher vorstellen, der [kina] sagt. Ich finde es schade, dass wir hier Deutschlernende verwirren. Die korrekte und empfohlene bundesdeutsche Aussprache lautet  [ç i: na]. Daran gibt es doch nichts zu rütteln.


----------



## Kajjo

Derselbe said:


> Wo hast du diese Information her? Die Tagesschau spricht es mit 'ch' wie in 'ich' oder 'Küche'. Das ist auch die einzige Variante, die für wohl fast alle Deutschen annehmbar klingt und an der sich niemand so wirklich stört.


 Genau das ist doch das Thema, um das es gehen muss!


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich kann mir keinen Tagesschausprecher vorstellen


Was in der Tagesschau als standardkonform ist auch standardkonform im Allgemeinen. Daraus aber umgekehrt zu schließen, dass nur das standardkonform sei, wäre aber ein Fehlschluss.


Kajjo said:


> Ich finde es schade, dass wir hier Deutschlernende verwirren. Die korrekte und empfohlene bundesdeutsche Aussprache lautet [ç i: na].


Es gibt keinen Grund, Deutschlernenden vorzugaukeln, es gebe für jedes Wort notwendigerweise nur eine Standardaussprache. Das hat nichts mit Beliebigkeit zu tun. Für einige Wörter gibt es halt konkurrierende Standardformen. Da ist nichts schlimmes dran.



Kajjo said:


> Die korrekte und empfohlene bundesdeutsche Aussprache lautet [ç i: na].


Gegenstand dieses Forums ist die deutsche Sprache und nicht die "bundesdeutsche" Sprache.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Überhaupt keiner. Dies ist das Resultat des weitgehenden Verlustes der [ʃ]-[ç]-Unterscheidung, der für viele mitteldeutschen Dialekte und Akzente typisch ist.




Uppsssss - das ist ja ein hartes Wort! 
GAR KEIN Standard also?

Aber  mir soll's recht sein.
Ich bin da ja aus dem Schneider.
Ich bin Kina-Sager.
Und *kina* ist nicht etwa eine Mundart, sondern der süddeutsche Standard, der sich in diesem Falle sehr gut begründen lässt.

Stichwort: Harmonisierung. 
Eine Erscheinung, die in Sprachen immer wieder vorkommt.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Außerdem wird in Teilen Deutschlands [ki:na] ebenfalls als Standard akzeptiert. Ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund, dies nicht zu respektieren.



Da sind wir einmal völlig der gleichen Meinung! 
Warum auch nicht?


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Uppsssss - das ist ja ein hartes Wort!
> GAR KEIN Standard also?


Das ist in den betroffenen Gebieten auch weitgehend unbestritten.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Das ist in den betroffenen Gebieten auch weitgehend unbestritten.



Aber wohl sicher nur von  den Gebildeten und Sprach-Interessierten dort.
Ich kenne Fälle, wo Leute aus jenen Gegenden meinten, *schina* sei die einzig richtige Aussprache - und alles andere sei "falsch".


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Savra said:


> „Richtig“ ist die Aussprache mit sch, also Schemie und Schina.



Woher kam wohl diese merkwürdige Kunde?


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Aber wohl sicher nur von  den Gebildeten und Sprach-Interessierten dort.
> Ich kenne Fälle, wo Leute aus jenen Gegenden meinten, *schina* sei die einzig richtige Aussprache - und alles andere sei "falsch".


Ja, klar.

Es gibt Zeloten, die es übertreiben,  in jedem Bereich, auch in der Verteidigung von Lokalsprachen. Irgendwo muss man eine Grenze ziehen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Genau das ist doch das Thema, um das es gehen muss!


Das man mit [ç] nichts falsch machen kann und dass man einem Deutsch Lernenden (sofern er nicht explizit für den Gebrauch in Österreich lernt) diese Aussprache als die neutralste nahe legen sollte, ist ja unbestritten (von mir zumindest).

In diesem Thread geht es aber gerade um die Varianten und deren Status.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Ich sehe es so:

Vor a und o und u  und Konsonanten ist das Ch  ein K.
Siehe Chaos und  Chor  und Chur und Christian.

Vor e und i ist es ein Ch.
Siehe Chemie und China.
Quasi eine Ausnahme.

Im süddeutschen Standard nun ist das Ch am Wortanfang in jedem Falle ein K - unaabhängig vom Laut danach.
Eine ganz einfache und klare Sache.
Das ist es, was ich mit  Harmonisierung meine.


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> Im süddeutschen Standard


Was in aller Welt ist das? Es gibt keinen süddeutschen Standard.

Dass es neben bundesdeutschem Standard noch Österreichisch und Schweizerisch gibt, akzeptiere ich (wenn auch die Bedeutung für Sprachlernende gegen Null geht), aber einen "süddeutschen Standard" gibt es nicht. Wenn etwas im Duden als süddeutsch markiert ist, dann ist das kein "Standard" sondern eine regionale Variante.


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> Vor a und o und u und Konsonanten ist das Ch ein K.
> Vor e und i ist es ein Ch.
> 
> Quasi eine Ausnahme.


Was in aller Welt soll daran eine Ausnahme sein? Diese Aufteilung nach aou und ei finden wir in vielen Sprachen und sie macht auch rein aussprachetechnisch großen Sinn, weil bei [ç] die Zunge wesentlich dichter an e und i liegt. Ich sehe da keine Ausnahme, sondern eine ganz normale Regel.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wenn etwas im Duden als süddeutsch markiert ist, dann ist das kein "Standard" sondern eine regionale Variante.


_Wenn etwas im Duden als süddeutsch markiert ist, dann ist das kein "Standard" sondern eine regionale Variante [innerhalb des Standards]._

So wird n Schuh draus.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> eine regionale Variante [innerhalb des Standards].


Nein, das sehe ich eindeutig anders. Der Duden markiert viele ganz offensichtlich nicht standardsprachlichen Ausdrücke als regional.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> Es gibt keinen süddeutschen Standard.



Doch. Gibt es.
Let us agree to dis-agree.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nein, das sehe ich eindeutig anders.


Offensichtlich. Fakt ist, dass gebildete Sprecher in Österreich und Süddeutschland _Kina_ und _Kemie_ als Standard-kompatibel werten und genau dem trägt der Duden auch Rechnung. Mir ist nicht ganz klar mit welcher Berechtigung du ihnen da was vorschreiben willst.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Mir ist nicht ganz klar mit welcher Berechtigung du ihnen da was vorschreiben willst.


Ich will ihnen  nicht vorschreiben, wie sie es aussprechen, aber ich sehe ganz klar einen definierten bundesdeutschen Standard und es gibt einfach keinen davon zu unterscheidenden "süddeutschen Standard". Der Begriff ist einfach nicht-existent. Es gibt auf dem Bundesgebiet genau einen Standard. Alles andere wäre ja auch kein Standard.



Schmizzkazz said:


> Let us agree to dis-agree.


Das ist wohl der nötige Weg. 

Wenn nicht einmal mehr "Standardsprache" (der Kompromiss seit Jahren statt "Hochdeutsch") ausreichend klar definiert ist und wir jetzt für jede Region einen "Standard" erfinden, dann fehlt uns aber bald die Grundlage für jegliche Diskussion.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wenn nicht einmal mehr "Standardsprache" (der Kompromiss seit Jahren statt "Hochdeutsch") ausreichend klar definiert ist und wir jetzt für jede Region einen "Standard" erfinden, dann fehlt uns aber bald die Grundlage für jegliche Diskussion.


Es gibt ja durchaus einen weitreichenden Konsens unter gebildeten Sprechern, was alles dem (gemeindeutschen) Standardregister zuzuordnen ist. Es gibt nur eine wenige Varianten, bei denen es da regionale Auffassungsunterschiede gibt, die meist aus einer Zeit stammen, in der es tatsächlich zwei konkurrierende codifizierte Standards gab (bis Mitte des 18. Jahrhunderts). Diese paar Fälle wird man doch wohl noch aushalten könnten.


----------



## Kajjo

Regional markierte Varianten sind regelhaft nicht standardsprachlich. Dabei bleibe ich. Ich orientiere mich an Tagesschau und Duden. Ich finde nicht, dass wir hier abweichende Sonderinterpretationen erfinden müssen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Regional markierte Varianten sind regelhaft nicht standardsprachlich. Dabei bleibe ich. Ich orientiere mich an Tagesschau und Duden. Ich finde nicht, dass wir hier abweichende Sonderinterpretationen erfinden müssen.


Das kannst du gerne für Dich so handhaben. Als Beschreibung der Wirklichkeit taugt es aber nicht so richtig. Es gibt keinen Konsens unter gebildeten Sprechern, dass nur Çina und nicht Kina dem Standardregister zuzuordnen ist. Es gibt einen Konsens, das Çina standardsprachlich ist und einen nicht vernachlässigbaren Teil des deutschen Sprachraums in dem auch Kina als standardsprachlich akzeptiert wird. Das ist einfach eine Tatsache.

Und wenn eine Regel die Wirklichkeit nicht adäquat abbildet, dann ist nicht die Wirklichkeit falsch, sondern die Regel.

PS: Ich bestehe nicht auf der Notwendigkeit ein separates süddeutsches Standardregister als Konzept zu postulieren. Es würde m.E. auch reichen, von einigen regionalen Differenzierungen innerhalb eines im Großen und Ganzen einheitlichen Standardregisters zu sprechen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> und einen nicht vernachlässigbaren Teil des deutschen Sprachraums in dem auch Kina als standardsprachlich akzeptiert wird.


Das bezweifel ich eben. Sie sprechen es dort einfach so -- genau wie auch sehr viele andere Aussprachefehler gemacht werden (als Beispiel denke man nur an die falschen, stimmlosen s bei vielen Wörtern).

Die Frage ist doch, ob die Leute in Bayern es so sprechen, weil sie es für "standardsprachlich" halten, also in deinem Sinne als "Konsens unter gebildeten Sprechern", oder weil sie es einfach so unter dialektalem Einfluss gelernt haben. Ich plädiere für letzteres. 

Umgekehrt zu deiner Aussage empfinde ich es vielmehr so, dass es einen sehr breiten Konsens im gesamten restlichen Gebiet gibt, dass "[k i: na] schlichtweg falsch und dialektal klingt. 

Ich sage es nochmal: Sprecht wie ihr wollt, aber nennt es doch bitte nicht Standard.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Die Aussprache richtet sich in Grenzen tatsächlich nach der Ursprungssprache. Bei französischstämmigen Wörtern z.B. wird "ch" systematisch wie "sch" gesprochen. Bei spanischen Wörtern wird "ch" i.d.R. wie "tsch" oder wie "sch" gesprochen ausgesprochen.



Das gibt es sogar im Deutschen. Ich spreche _Chemie_ und _China_ mit "ch" aus, aber _Chiemsee_ mit "k" wie die fremdländischen Eingeborenen.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> aber _Chiemsee_ mit "k" wie die fremdländischen Eingeborenen.


Eigennamen sind oft speziell. Das ist übrigens ein lustiger Fall. Es war wahrscheinlich ein Althochdeutsches _h _(_Chiemgau = der Gau des Himo_) ausgesprochen wie der moderne _ach_-Laut, der sich nicht wie sonst am Wortanfang üblich zu  abschwächte, sondern [x] geblieben ist und dann entsprechend der hoch-/spätmittelalterlichen Lautverschiebungen im Bairischen zu [k] verhärtete.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> aber _Chiemsee_ mit "k" wie die fremdländischen Eingeborenen


Das halte ich auch so. Ist halt ein "Fremdwort", das bairisch gesprochen wird.... ;-)


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> Ich sage es nochmal: Sprecht wie ihr wollt, aber nennt es doch bitte nicht Standard.



Und ich sage es nochmals: Nenne nicht immer alles Dialekt, was über deinen  Sprachhorizont hinausgeht.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Wenn etwas im Duden als süddeutsch markiert ist, dann ist das kein "Standard" sondern eine regionale Variante [innerhalb des Standards]._
> 
> So wird n Schuh draus.



So wird das auch im "Variantenwörterbuch des Deutschen" gesehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> So wird das auch im "Variantenwörterbuch des Deutschen" gesehen.


Das Variantenwörterbuch wurde ja auch extra zu diesem Zweck verfasst. Es ist insofern absolut voreingenommen und macht Politik für Varianten und gegen den Standard. Das ist in meinen Augen nicht ernstzunehmen. Würde iche in Buch schreiben, würde das Gegenteil drinstehen... Bücher sind nicht heilig.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> Würde iche in Buch schreiben, würde das Gegenteil drinstehen...



Das glaube ich dir sofort.

Du glaubst nur an den heiligen Sankt Standard und verachtest alles andere als "Dialekt".

Das ist imho keine Art, mit Sprache umzugehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> Das ist imho keine Art, mit Sprache umzugehen.


Und da schlage ich dann vor: Agree to disagree.


----------



## bearded

Schmizzkazz said:


> Vor a und o und u und Konsonanten ist das Ch ein K.
> Siehe Chaos und Chor und Chur und Christian.
> Vor e und i ist es ein Ch.
> Siehe Chemie und China.


Was ist mit _Chemnitz _(K)? Ausnahme oder 'südliche Variante'? Ist hier auch ch wie in 'Chemie' möglich?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Was ist mit _Chemnitz _(K)? Ausnahme oder 'südliche Variante'?


Chemnitz wird mit K gesprochen.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Chemnitz wird mit K gesprochen.


Ja, eben. Ist das keine Ausnahme vor dem e? Oder ist das slawischer Einfluss - wegen des alten Namens der Stadt?


----------



## Frank78

bearded said:


> Was ist mit _Chemnitz _(K)? Ausnahme oder 'südliche Variante'? Ist hier auch ch wie in 'Chemie' möglich?



Chemnitz ist slawischen Ursprungs und wurde, wie einige andere Orte gleichen Namens heute noch, mit K am Anfang geschrieben.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Was ist mit _Chemnitz _(K)? Ausnahme oder 'südliche Variante'? Ist hier auch ch wie in 'Chemie' möglich?


Chemnitz ist die Eindeutschung eines nicht-deutschen Namens. Der Name wird im Sorbischen, Polnischen und Tschechischen mit k geschrieben und gesprochen. Wieso er im Deutschen mit Ch geschrieben wird, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Chemnitz ist slawischen Ursprungs und wurde, wie einige andere Orte gleichen Namens heute noch, mit K am Anfang geschrieben.


So viel ich weiß trat die Schreibung mit Ch zum ersten Mal im 17. Jahrhundert auf.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Wieso er im Deutschen mit Ch geschrieben wird, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.



Hat bestimmt der Churfürst so festgelegt.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Hat bestimmt der Churfürst so festgelegt.


Wahrscheinlich, so wie der Herzog von Baiern bestimmt hat, dass das Land fürderhin Bayern heißen möge, als er König wurde,  weil man als König ja auch einen etwas imposanteren Landenamen braucht.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Ja, eben. Ist das keine Ausnahme vor dem e? Oder ist das slawischer Einfluss - wegen des alten Namens der Stadt?


Doch, das ist eine Ausnahme. Der Grund liegt in der slawischen Herkunft (siehe #70).

Weiteres Beispiel: Auch _Orchester _wird mit [k] gesprochen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Der Grund liegt in der slawischen Herkunft (siehe #70).


Wie oben besprochen, hat die Schreibung nichts mit der Slawischen Herkunft zu tun. Die Schreibung mit Ch trat erst später auf.

Meine persönliche Vermutung ist, das die Schreibung aus der MLat Namensversion _Chemnatium_ übernommen wurde und in MLat wurde es fürderhin so geschrieben, damit niemand _Tschemnazium_ sagt.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> Weiteres Beispiel: Auch _Orchester _wird mit [k] gesprochen.



Oder auch mit ç - siehe hier:
OrchesterCh < AADG < TWiki


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Oder auch mit ç - siehe hier:


Again, it would say that this is clearly dialect.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Again, it would say that this is clearly dialect.


No, spelling pronunciation.


----------



## Alemanita

Wer's genau wissen möchte: hier
ChemieCh < AADG < TWiki
Chemie, China, Chirurg und Cheopspyramide.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schmizzkazz said:


> Hier im Süden sagt man *Kina* und *Kemie*.


Ja, und das ist natürlich rundweg falsch: Es heißt natürlich _*Ch*ina _und _*Ch*emie _und nicht *K*ina und *K*emie!


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ja, und das ist natürlich rundweg falsch: Es heißt natürlich _*Ch*ina _und _*Ch*emie _und nicht *K*ina und *K*emie!


And der Stelle waren wir schon. Wenn du ausdrücken willst, das du Kajjos Meinung bist, dann ist das prima. Aber bitte nicht versuchen, die Diskussion auf Null zu stellen, dass alles wieder von vorne los geht.

Das sage ich jetzt auch mit meinem Moderatorenhut.


----------



## Wortjongleur

Howdi!

Jetzt musste ich mich echt mal registrieren.

Also zunächst: die meisten Deutschen fühlen sich mit "China" gesprochen mit "sch" am Anfang, so glaube ich, wohl.

Im Süden ist ein "K" durchaus geläufiger. Das habe ich schon wahrgenommen, als Exil-Hesse in München.

Bundesweiter Standard ist für mich trotzdem "SCH", da das die Variante der Mehrheit ist, und das ist auch die Variante, die die Tagesschau bevorzugt.

Die "K"-Variante kann damit kein Standard sein, denn die Definition eines Standards ist, meiner Meinung, dass es eben keine Varianten des Standards gibt. Damit mag "K" eine Variante sein, aber kann keine Variante des Standards sein. Sondern eben eine regionale Aussprachevariante, die nicht verboten ist, zu nutzen - so wie es auch niemanden verboten ist, in seinem Dialekt zu sprechen. Im Gegenteil: Dialekte gilt es möglichst zu bewahren.

Zudem, was hier in der ganzen Diskussion zu kurz kam ist, dass unsere Schrift mitnichten die Lautsprache wiedergibt.
"ch" kann daher je nach Wort ein r-ähnlicher Laut (doch), ein k (Chemnitz) und ein "Sch"-Laut  sein (Ich).
Die Diskussion um Chiemsee, Chemnitz und sonstigen Wörtern in dieser Diskussion um "CHINA" ist daher obsolet - da man von der Schreibweise eines Wortes nicht eindeutig auf dessen Aussprache schließen kann.

Das trifft ebenso auf andere Laute beziehungsweise Schreibweisen zu. Auch hier gibt es je nach Region und Dialekt Lautverschiebungen.

Ich kann aber auch die Süddeutschen ein bisschen verstehen - sie sind das K gewohnt, wie die mittleren (eben nicht nur die nördlichen) und nördlichen Bundesländer das SCH gewohnt sind. Ich komme aus Hessen und wir lieben "SCH" - besonders bei China.

Ich möchte aber auch anmerken, dass "Kina" zumindest mir direkt in den Ohren klingelt  im wahrsten Sinne "kinesisch". Ich denke, deshalb wird diese Diskussion auch so heiß geführt. Unser gesprochenes "Schina" mag sich für euch wiederum komisch anhören.

Das wäre meine Frage, ob es für euch komplett schräg klingt oder ok?

Howdi!


----------



## Frieder

Wortjongleur said:


> "SCH", da das die Variante der Mehrheit ist, und das ist auch die Variante, die die Tagesschau bevorzugt.


Meinst Du das ernst? Bei der Tagesschau ist die Standardaussprache _China_ mit _ch_ wie in_ ich_ (aber nicht hessisch _isch_). Auf der Duden-Seite gibt es dafür sogar zwei Aussprache-Beispiele: Eins mit [ˈç…] und eins mit [ˈk…]. Jedoch _keines _mit [ˈʃ...].


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Bei der Tagesschau ist die Standardaussprache _China_ mit _ch_ wie in_ ich_ (aber nicht hessisch _isch_).






Wortjongleur said:


> "Sch"-Laut sein (Ich).


Ich hat in der Standardsprache keinen "SCH"-Laut. Es gibt einige mitteldeutsche Dialekte, die die beiden Laute nicht unterscheiden. Standard ist das aber nicht. Im Standard sind ich-Laut und sch-Laut ganz deutlich unterschieden.


----------



## Wortjongleur

@Frieder
@berndf
Da habt ihr recht, das ist das Problem bei den Hessen die machen zuviel zu "sch" - Ich auch  ich habe meinen Post dahingehend korrigiert 
Hessischer Standard halt


----------



## berndf

Wortjongleur said:


> Hessischer Standard halt


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Wortjongleur said:


> Howdi!
> 
> Jetzt musste ich mich echt mal registrieren.


Howdy! Willkommen im Forum 


Wortjongleur said:


> Bundesweiter Standard ist für mich trotzdem "SCH", da das die Variante der Mehrheit ist,


Da könntest du sogar recht haben … was mich ein wenig überrascht. K und SCH scheinen vorne zu liegen, CH ist wohl nicht so verbreitet, wie man meinen sollte:




Deutschlernern würde ich aber CH empfehlen und nichts anderes.

(Karte: Link von Alemanita, s. o.:


Alemanita said:


> Wer's genau wissen möchte: hier
> ChemieCh < AADG < TWiki
> Chemie, China, Chirurg und Cheopspyramide.


)


----------



## Hutschi

Lange Zeit her. 

Aus aktuellem Anlass wird jetzt viel über China gesprochen. Deshalb habe ich meine Eindrücke aufgeschrieben.

Dabei hörte ich heute regelmäßig zwei Formen von Nachrichtensprechern und drei Formen von Einwohnern. Leider wurde die jeweilige Herkunft nicht genau angegeben.

Nachrichten:
ca. 2/3 china
ca. 1/3 kina

Allgemein:
china ca. 50%
kina ca. 30%
schina ca. 20% 

Die Werte habe ich nach Gefühl geschätzt, sie sind aber nicht sehr exakt.

"k" kam vor Allem bei 3Sat vor.

Die einzelnen Sprecher verwendeten die Formen konsistent.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "k" kam vor Allem bei 3Sat vor.


War dann wohl ein ungeschulter Sprecher, sonst sollte das nicht vorkommen. Allenfalls bei Regionalnachrichten, die stolz auf ihre dialektale Aussprache sind. Ich habe in ernstzunehmenden, überregionalen Nachrichtensendungen bisher nur korrekt China (ich-Laut) gehört.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> War dann wohl ein ungeschulter Sprecher


Hutschi sagte, das sei 3Sat gewesen. Ich nehme eher an, das war ZIB (ORF Nachrichten). Dann wäre die Aussprache so ja auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich nehme eher an, das war ZIB (ORF Nachrichten). Dann wäre die Aussprache so ja auch in Ordnung.


Dann wäre es die österreichische Aussprache -- ohne weiteren Kommentar dazu.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Wortjongleur said:


> Bundesweiter Standard ist für mich trotzdem "SCH", da das die Variante der Mehrheit ist, und das ist auch die Variante, die die Tagesschau bevorzugt.




China als "Schina" in der Tagesschau?

Also, isch glaaab dess nit!


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Hutschi sagte, das sei 3Sat gewesen. Ich nehme eher an, das war ZIB (ORF Nachrichten). Dann wäre die Aussprache so ja auch in Ordnung.


Es gab mehrere Nachrichten von mehreren Sprechern. Keiner hat Dialekt gesprochen, allenfalls hatte sie je nach Herkunft unterschiedlichen Akzent.
ORF kann dabei gewesen sein.
Im Zusammenhang mit der neuen Krankheit kommt der Begriff jetzt häufig vor. Es gibt also sicher jetzt eine Reihe von Quellen, wo man den Begriff  "China" hören kann.


----------



## Hutschi

Schmizzkazz said:


> China als "Schina" in der Tagesschau?


Ich bin nicht sicher, welche Sendung. Ich denke es war MDR. Und _*kein *_Nachrichtensprecher. Diese hatten "China" und "Kina" (bei 3Sat).


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> bei 3Sat


3Sat hat keine eigenen Nachrichtensendungen. Die bringen 1) ZDF Heute, 2) SRG Tagenschau und 10 vor 10 sowie 3) ORF ZIB. Du musst schon sagen, aus welcher dieser Sendungen du es hast.


----------



## Hutschi

Das kann ich nicht sagen, leider. Darauf habe ich nicht geachtet. Vom Akzent her wahrscheinlich ORF. Es war aber keinesfalls Dialekt.

Es waren auch innerhalb einer Sendung bei Reportagen oder Dialogen verschiedene Sprecher, die einen mit "k", die anderen mit "ch", das finde ich bemerkenswert.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Savra said:


> „Richtig“ ist die Aussprache mit sch, also Schemie und Schina. Wer behauptet das? Die Aussprache ist nicht so normiert wie die Schreibung, wenn man sich aber nach etwas richten kann, dann nach der _Deutsche Bühnenaussprache_ und den Rundfunkmedien, hierunter insbesondere der Tagesschau.
> 
> Das ist aber eine Richtlinie oder eine Normierung zum Zwecke der Normierung, so daß man nicht ernsthaft behaupten kann, ch oder k seien falsch. Nein, nein, sie klingen einfach nur grauenvoll, mehr nicht.
> 
> Sieht man also die Deutsche Bühnenaussprache als standardsprachlich an, dann muß man es mit sch sprechen. Möchte man sich seiner Umgebung anpassen, dann ist man vielleicht mit ch und k gut beraten.



Das ist mir ja nun aber VÖLLIG neu, dass "Schina"  bühnendeutsch sein soll.
Vielleicht im Kölner Millowitsch Theater?


----------



## Hutschi

MDR aktuell, heute Nachmittag, Nachrichten;

Der Sprecher sprach eigentlich "ch", immer bei "China". Wenn es aber als Eigenschaftswort verwendet wurde, rutschte ihm öfters "sch" heraus.
Also "china", aber "schinesisch" oder "chinesisch". Ein Problem sind die Übergänge dazwischen. Wann ist es noch das eine, wann schon das andere?


----------



## Hutschi

"Welt" Nachrichtensender: 3 Sprecher, alle drei Varianten
Ich habe es auch in Youtube abgerufen.

Tagesschau:
Sprecher: china
Gesundheitsminister Spahn: schina

(Quelle Youtube und Fernsehen).


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Gesundheitsminister Spahn: schina


>Yes, but that is accent. We do not need to discuss that all three variants are common in Germany. Accents of natives do not say anything about what is standard or correct. sch-China is just wrong with regards to all possible standard German varieties.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Tagesschau:
> Sprecher: china
> Gesundheitsminister Spahn: schina



Ja, genau.
 So habe ich es gestern auch gehört.
Ich achte nun auch speziell darauf.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> Accents of natives do not say anything about what is standard or correct.



Nun, wenn China als "Kina" ausgesprochen wird, so ist das für mich mehr als nur der "Akzent" von irgendeinem dahergelaufenen "Eingeborenen".
Es ist süddeutscher und österreichischer Standard.


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Nun, wenn China als "Kina" ausgesprochen wird, so ist das für mich mehr als nur der "Akzent" von irgendeinem dahergelaufenen "Eingeborenen".
> Es ist süddeutscher und österreichischer Standard.


Es ging in Kajjos Bemerkum um _Schina_. Das ist tatsächlich nirgends Standard.

Es ist mir in Spans Erklärung gestern übrigens gestern auch aufgefallen und ich bilde mir ein, ihm selber auch. Zumindest legte seine Mimik das nahe.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Es ging in Kajjos Bemerkum um _Schina_. Das ist tatsächlich nirgends Standard.



Ich verstehe die Logik dahinter nicht. Entweder gibt es einen Standard und "Schina" und "Kina" sind regionale Varianten oder es gibt mehrere Standards, dann sind aber sowohl "Schina" also auch "Kina" gültig.

Oder anders gefragt, was unterscheidet einen Standard von einer regionalen Varietät?


----------



## berndf

Wenn Hessen ein eigenes Land wäre, so wie Österreich, dann vielleicht. 

Aber mal ernsthaft; es gab mal einen mittel- und einen oberdeutschen Kanzleistandard. Der oberdeutsche wurde offiziell zwar in der zweiten Hälfte des 18. Jahrhunders aufgegeben, einige Überreste gibt es aber schon noch. Und das macht den österreichischen Standard dem deutschen zwar ähnlich aber nicht exakt gleich. In Bayern ist es teilweise ähnlich... Und die Schweiz ist wieder ein eigenes Thema.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt mehrere Standards der hochdeutschen Sprache.


Kajjo said:


> Nein, das sehe ich eindeutig anders. Der Duden markiert viele ganz offensichtlich nicht standardsprachlichen Ausdrücke als regional.


Das sehe ich anders. Der Duden markiert viele _standardsprachliche_ Ausdrücke als regional.

Siehe auch


berndf said:


> _Wenn etwas im Duden als süddeutsch markiert ist, dann ist das kein "Standard" sondern eine regionale Variante [innerhalb des Standards]._
> ...


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Oder anders gefragt, was unterscheidet einen Standard von einer regionalen Varietät?


Übereinkunft? Definition? 

Österreich und Schweiz sind Staaten und erlauben sich einen eigenen Standard und definieren Deutsch als plurizentrisch. Wäre Bayern ein eigener Staat, würde es vielleicht auch einen bayrischen Standard geben -- gibt es aber nicht. 

Die Lage wäre einfacher, wenn Österreich seinen Standard einfach Österreichisch und die Schweiz Schweizerisch nennen würden. So aber haben wird immer die unschönen Diskussionen, ob Standarddeutsch für "bundesdeutsches Standarddeutsch" (Duden) steht oder "Österreischisches Standarddeutsch" einschließt. Ich empfinde das als Wortklauberei. Erst wechseln wir von Hochdeutsch (von dem eigentlich jeder Laie auf Anhieb wusste, was gemeint war; ja, trotz der möglichen Verwechselbarkeit) zu Standarddeutsch und bald schreiben wir dann "bundesdeutsches Standarddeutsch". Es wird nur umständlicher... gemeint ist immer dasselbe.



Hutschi said:


> Das sehe ich anders. Der Duden markiert viele _standardsprachliche_ Ausdrücke als regional.


Dem widerspreche ich. Der Duden ist leider nicht perfekt einheitlich mit seinen Definitionen, aber der Duden kennzeichnet Österreichisch und Schweizerisch schon passend. Wenn der Duden dagegen "landschaftlich / mundartlich / norddeutsch / süddeutsch" kennzeichnet, dann sind diese Begriffe meines Erachtens nicht Teil der bundesweiten Standardsprache -- was ja nicht schlimm ist.


Frank78 said:


> Entweder gibt es einen Standard und "Schina" und "Kina" sind regionale Varianten


Der Standard lautet China mit ich-Laut. Der Duden markiert Kina als süddeutsch und österreichisch. Letzteres ist in Österreich wohl Standard, aber nicht Teil der bundesdeutschen Standardsprache.


----------



## Hutschi

Soweit ich die Frage des Themas verstanden habe, ging es nicht darum, ob die Aussprache standarddeutsch ist (wie Kajjo richtig schrieb, ohne dass es genau definiert ist, was man unter standarddeutscher Aussprache versteht), sondern ob und wie und wo China gesprochen wird und die Varianten verwendet werden.Die Einordnung, ob es standarddeutsch ist, ist für das Thema unwesentlich, obwohl es sehr interessant ist.

Die Frage war:
*"China (Aussprache, regional)"*



Schmizzkazz said:


> Sachlich geht es mir nur darum, *wie ihr die Buchstabenkombination CH vor Vokalen aussprecht.*
> ...
> 
> Hier im Süden sagt man *Kina* und *Kemie*.
> 
> Nordlichter machen sich gerne darüber lustig und behaupten, das sei "nur" Dialekt und also falsch.
> 
> Ich dagegen meine, es ist eine regionale Variante des Hochdeutschen, und jedenfalls nicht falsch.



Ob das nun eine Standardaussprache ist, ist hier ein Nebeneffekt.

Ich selbst spreche _schina _oder _china,_ meist das erste.
Entsprechend _schemie _bzw. _chemie, ebenfalls vorzugsweise das erste.

---
Zur Zeit ist die seltene Gelegenheit, China in den verschiedenen Formen zu hören.

---_

Ich stimme mit Schmizzkazz überein, dass es keine falsche Aussprache ist sondern Aussprachevarianten sind.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Die Einordnung, ob es standarddeutsch ist, ist für das Thema unwesentlich, obwohl es sehr interessant ist.





Schmizzkazz said:


> Ich dagegen meine, es ist eine regionale Variante des Hochdeutschen, und jedenfalls nicht falsch.


Nun, die zentrale Aussage des Threaderstellers war doch seine These "jedenfalls nicht falsch" -- und ein falsch/richtig bezieht sich auf einen Refeenzwertwert, in diesem Falle auf Standarddeutsch.

Die Frage war ja nicht, wie es im Bairischen Dialekt oder in dialektal beeinflusstem bairischen Akzent gesprochen wird, denn das wissen wir alle: Kina. 

Die Frage war, wie das einzuordnen ist. Und da sage ich ganz klar: Die hochdeutsche Aussprache (im Sinne des bundesdeutschen Standards, an den sich bundesdeutsche ausgebildete Sprecher halten) ist China mit ich-Laut. So sollte es meiner Meinung nach Deutschlernenden unterrichtet werden.



Hutschi said:


> Ich stimme mit Schmizzkazz überein, dass es keine falsche Aussprache ist sondern Aussprachevarianten sind.


Und dem widerspreche ich vehement. Dann ergäbe ein Standard gar keinen Sinn mehr und jeder könnte jeden Akzent als richtig deklarieren. Aber egal, ich denke, inzwischen wissen alle hier, was sie selbst denken und wir werden keine Einigung erzielen -- wie immer bei Fragen zu Akzenten und Dialekten und Aussprache. Es ist frustrierend, aber ja nichts Neues. Für mich ist das Thema damit beendet.


----------



## Hutschi

Meine Folgerung fürs Thema:
"ch" und "k" sind Aussprachevarianten in deutschen Standardvarietäten. ("ch" als "ich"-Laut und als "ach"-Laut)
"sch" ist eine Varietät der Alltagssprache.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Meine Folgerung fürs Thema:
> "ch" und "k" sind Aussprachevarianten in deutschen Standardvarietäten.


ch im bundesdeutschen Standarddeutsch; k im österreichischem.

k ist im bundesdeutschen Standarddeutsch falsch.



Hutschi said:


> "sch" ist eine Varietät der Alltagssprache


Falsch, es ist keine Frage des Registers, sondern ein Akzent, der von der Standardsprache abweicht. Gemessen an Standardsprache (gleich welcher der drei Varietäten) ist "schina" einfach ein Aussprachefehler.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> ist "schina" einfach ein Aussprachefehler.



Können Muttersprachler Aussprachefehler begehen?
Diese Frage ist ernst gemeint. Herr Spahn stammt aus dem westlichen Münsterland. Dort wird er es wohl gelernt haben.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> k ist im bundesdeutschen Standarddeutsch falsch.



No, it isn't.

k is ok!


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Können Muttersprachler Aussprachefehler begehen?


VORAB: Es gibt sehr viele Arten von muttersprachlichen Fehlern, sei es nun Grammatik, Wortwahl, Rechtschreibung oder eben auch Aussprache. Warum sollte Aussprache eine Sonderposition einnehmen, Wortwahlfehler oder Grammatikfehler aber nicht? Wenn ich Studenten korrigieren, dann sind sie meistens in ihrem Fach gut, aber machen trotzdem Grammatik- oder Rechtschreibfehler. Nur weil sie Muttersprachler sind, bedeutet das doch nicht, dass sie über Fehler erhaben sind.

KONKRET ZU DEINER FRAGE: Sehr, sehr viele Muttersprachler begehen Aussprachefehler.

*Richtig und falsch sind immer Beurteilungen relativ zu einem Referenzwert, zu einem Standard. *


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Meine Folgerung fürs Thema:
> "ch" und "k" sind Aussprachevarianten in deutschen Standardvarietäten. ("ch" als "ich"-Laut und als "ach"-Laut)
> "sch" ist eine Varietät der Alltagssprache.



Warum soll die bayrische Varietät zum Standard erhoben werden, wenn gleichzeitig "sch" regional ist?




Alemanita said:


> Können Muttersprachler Aussprachefehler begehen?



Kommt auf das Register an, im Standarddeutschen ja, weil es wie du richtig anmerkst eine Kunstsprache ist, die jeder erst später erlernt. In ihrer regionaler Aussprachevarietät/Dialekt nein.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Warum soll die bayrische Varietät zum Standard erhoben werden, wenn gleichzeitig "sch" regional ist?


Es ist eine länderübergreifende Variante. Soviel ich verstanden habe, gehört es zur österreichischen Standardaussprache. Also gehört es zu einer Standardvarietät des Deutschen. Der Status in Bayern spielt hierfür keine Rolle.
Ich weiß nicht, wie hier der genaue Status in der BRD ist.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Warum soll die bayrische Varietät zum Standard erhoben werden, wenn gleichzeitig "sch" regional ist?


Das hast Du bereits gestellt und darauf wurde bereits eingegangen. Du kannst dem gerne widersprechen aber die Antwort zu ignorieren ist und die Frage einfach zu ignorieren nicht besonders sinnvoll.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es ist eine länderübergreifende Variante. Soviel ich verstanden habe, gehört es zur österreichischen Standardaussprache.


Du kannst doch nicht Österreichisch in Deutschland als Alternative empfinden. Österreichisch gilt in Österreich. Ist doch wohl logisch, oder?



Frank78 said:


> Warum soll die bayrische Varietät zum Standard erhoben werden, wenn gleichzeitig "sch" regional ist?


Soll ja gar nicht; ist auch nicht so.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Das hast Du bereits gestellt und darauf wurde bereits eingegangen. Du kannst dem gerne widersprechen aber die Antwort zu ignorieren ist und die Frage einfach zu ignorieren nicht besonders sinnvoll.



Ja ich stimme dir ja bezüglich Österreich/Schweiz zu. Nur ist niemand auf Bayern so richtig eingegangen,


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Ja ich stimme dir ja bezüglich Österreich/Schweiz zu. Nur ist niemand auf Bayern so richtig eingegangen,


Warum auch? Um Bayern ging es ja nie.


----------



## Alemanita

Heute früh in den Radionachrichten sagte der Sprecher "China" mit ˈç und dann zweimal "chinesisch" mit ˈʃ.

Natürlich ist Wiki nicht das Maß aller Dinge, dennoch ist folgender Eintrag interessant (Hervorhebung von mir):

*China* (chinesisch 中國 / 中国, Pinyin _Zhōngguó_, Jyutping _Zung1gwok3_; Standardaussprache in Deutschland: [ˈçiːna]; Österreich und Süddeutschland: [ˈkiːna]; deutschsprachiger Teil der Schweiz: [ˈxiːna]; norddeutscher Gebrauchsstandard: [ˈʃiːna][1])

Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, 

*Sina* ist ein immer wieder benutzter Name für China, das sich historisch aus der lateinischen bzw. altgriechischen Sprache herleitet. Im Deutschland des 18. Jahrhunderts war der Begriff _Sina_ die gebräuchliche Bezeichnung für China.

versteht man vielleicht besser, woher bei manchen Menschen die Tendenz kommt, China mit einem weichen "sch" am Anfang auszusprechen.

Gruß


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> norddeutscher Gebrauchsstandard: [ˈʃiːna]


Norddeutsch? I hear VERY rarely someone making this mistake here. I mostly hear correct ich-China.


----------



## Hutschi

In Nachrichten mag es falsch sein. In Interviews betrachte ich es als korrekt. Nachrichtensprecher sind an standarddeutsche Aussprache gebunden (zumindest wo er vorgeschrieben ist) -- andere Sprecher können Alltagssprache verwenden, ohne dass es falsch ist.

Es gibt noch mehr Sprecher, die Standardaussprache in einer der standardisierten Formen (ich-China, ach-China, k-China) verwenden müssen. Dazu gehören Schauspieler (wenn sie vorgeschrieben ist) und gegebenenfalls Schüler und Studenten der deutschen Sprache, wo es vorgeschrieben ist.

Wir waren ja einig, dass Korrektheit eine Referenz erfordert. Dabei sind Alltagssprache und Standardaussprache unterschiedliche Referenzen.

L2-Sprecher, die die Zweitsprache nach dem ca. 18. Lebensjahr lernen, werden sehr selten den Akzent verlieren, der von ihrer L1-Sprache herrührt. Dazu gehört eine sehr spezielle Begabung.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In Interviews betrachte ich es als korrekt.


"Korrekt" gemessen an welchem Maßstab? 

Ich finde diese Einschätzung völlig absurd. Wer ohne Regeln spricht, der sollte einfach nichts zu richtig/falsch sagen. Und wenn man falsch/richtig verwendet, dann gemessen an einem sinnvollen Standard. 

Alltagssprache ist kein sinnvolles Kriterium, da es keine Differenzierung in Dialekte und Akzente erlaubt. Alltagssprache ist in diesem Sinne eine leere Worthülse. Der Begriff kann nicht dazu missbraucht werden, eine falsche Aussprache wie "Schina" zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt Regeln, nach denen es korrekt ist, aber keine Normen.  Sprache besteht aus Regeln und aus Inhalten. Ob die Regeln genormt sind, spielt hierfür keine Rolle.

Ich missbrauche hier nichts.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum wir uns nicht darauf einigen können, dass es in Standardlautung falsch ist, aber in Alltagssprache, die millionenfach gebraucht wird, korrekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Kontinuität zwischen ich-ch und sch:

Ich habe festgestellt, dass es eine Art kontinuierlichen Übergang gibt. Bei einigen Sprechern ist es schwierig zu unterscheiden, welcher Laut gesagt wurde, weil er irgendwo dazwischen liegt.

Ist die Grenze beim Hören dann auch individuell verschieden, sodass einer noch "ch" klassifiziert, während der andere schon "sch" klassifiziert?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> "Korrekt" gemessen an welchem Maßstab?


Ich würde folgendes Kriterium verwenden:_ "Nicht korrekt" ist eine Aussprache, die einem gebildeten Sprecher als abweichend/ungewöhnlich auffällt_. Wenn ich mich selbst als Beispiel nehmen darf (natürlich ohne Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit): Wenn ein Bundesminister im Fernsehen bei einer Presseerklärung _Schina_ sagt, so fällt mir das als "abweichend" auf. Wenn ein Kumpel das in der Kneipe sagt, nehme ich es wahrscheinlich nicht einmal zur Kenntnis. Es hängt also für mich vom Register ab.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> aber in Alltagssprache, die millionenfach gebraucht wird, korrekt.


Weil der Begriff "korrekt" absolut Null Sinn ergibt, wenn man damit bloß meint, dass es in der Alltagssprache vorkommt. Was hat das mit Korrektheit zu tun?! Korrekt ergibt einzig Sinn gemessen an einem Standard.


berndf said:


> nehme ich es wahrscheinlich nicht einmal zur Kenntnis.


Das mag so sein, aber du empfindest es dann nicht als "korrekt", sondern hörst komplett durch und ordnest weder richtig noch falsch zu.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das mag so sein, aber du empfindest es dann nicht als "korrekt", sondern hörst komplett durch und ordnest weder richtig noch falsch zu.


Die Frage ist berechtigt und ich habe sie erwartet und drüber nachgedacht: Angenommen der Sprecher spricht im Allgemeinen mit neutralem Akzent, dann würden mir Abweichungen von Standard i.d.R. auffallen (z.B. _Mädschen_ statt _Mädchen_). Dies aber wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Wenn ich Menschen mit moderatem Akzent sprechen höre, dann registriere ich im Allgemeinen diesen Akzent, bewerte ihn aber nicht weiter. Ich würde aber bei nicht-standardsprachlichen Aussprachen nicht intern sagen "das ist richtig, weil Akzent", sondern einfach nur "ist halt Akzent".

Ich empfinde die Kategorie "richtig" als gar nicht anwendbar, wenn man keinen Maßstab dazu hat -- und im Allgemeinen ist der einzig sinnvolle Maßstab halt die Standardlautung.

Ich empfinde es logisch absurd, eine von der Standardlautung abweichende Aussprache als "richtig" zu bezeichnen. Akzente zeichnen sich doch gerade dadurch aus, dass sie abweichen.


----------

